# Univega Nuovo Sport...late 80's?...



## HARPO (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes, it's the smallest frame I've ever seen also, and no, I didn't buy it to ride it (_had it been a 25'' frame, then yes_). I actually bought it for the Schwinn saddlebag and the 27'' Araya alloy wheels. And after looking it all over, it's as it left Japan back then, tires included.

It's in decent condition overall, and for a mid to lower end bike, it even has the rear wheel adjusters! Apparently its seen some outdoor weathering, and I hope to be able to get the seat post out...fingers crossed...but I'll see. 🙄 Maybe I'll leave it together, I don't know.

So, Facebook strikes again. Another bike that kept dropping in price, and at $40 with the Schwinn saddlebag AND 20 minutes from my house it needed to come home with me.  🙂


----------



## CavemanJoe (Sep 22, 2021)

The brake hood covers and pedals look pretty good, too. This is what we in the hobby call "an offer you can't refuse". Triple butted frame with rear adjusters. It might have been made for Univega by Miyata. Nice catch!


----------



## CavemanJoe (Sep 22, 2021)

BTW, the SunTour Arx with that type of DT shifter puts it somewhere around 1983.  It is in nice condition for a 38 year old bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 22, 2021)

that frame could not be any smaller


----------



## HARPO (Sep 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that frame could not be any smaller




Any smaller and it would be a Unicycle...


----------



## CavemanJoe (Sep 23, 2021)

48cm. Most likely purchased for an adult female cyclist.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 23, 2021)

@CavemanJoe  Because of its size, I really only bought it for the saddlebag and wheels. But looking at it, I'm torn to just clean it all up like I always do and flip it. I'll see once I start to get into it. 😕


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 23, 2021)

Seat post too. Worse part about it, looking to rob parts and melt it is; Black and red. Word to the wise; Never buy a black and red bike for parts. Even if you part it all out, U be looking at the frame forever.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 23, 2021)

I like Black and Red. As a retired Art Director, it's a perfect match.

Oh, and the bike has been stripped. Seat post and neck are both frozen in place, as are the pedals. 
Everrthing else will go to a parts bin labeled UNIVEGA.  🙂


----------

